# Jeep Liberty 2005 aux input HELP!



## DutchlandDiesel (Apr 18, 2008)

hi, i'm new to this forum, and i was wondering someone could help figure out a way to put an aux input jack (for my ipod) without dropping the money on the Mopar system. if anyone has any links to a help website, ot even has any advice or suggestions - it would be really appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Dutch!
And Welcome to the forum!
Heres a link for you, also the local car audio place would have these for sale to do it your self.
http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Group/ProductMenu.aspx?g=276950&c=7&tp=238&avf=N


----------

